

People Platforms: Are strangers more important than friends? - dksf
http://beginnermind.org/post/839568628/people-platforms-are-strangers-more-important-than

======
maneesh1
Interesting stuff - I think in many cases strangers are far better suited to
answer questions than my friends :)

------
leonardspeiser
Really nice piece by David King.

